# I'm freaking out here... muscle spasms in lower belly or baby kicking?!!!



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)

Mods, feel free to move this to an appropriate forum if need be.

Eeek! I'm freaking out here! For the past few weeks I've been feeling those butterfly feelings in my lower belly. Last night I had one of those weird realistic feeling dreams:

I was feeling muscle spasms in my belly, and complained to dh. He told me I was pregnant. I argued with him. We decided to test, and it was positive! (this all happened in my dream, not in real life)

So, I woke up this morning, and the muscle spasms have been even stronger. I can feel them from the outside! I've gained 15 pounds since October, but I think that's just because I haven't been exercising as much as I should and I haven't been eating as well as I'd like. I've been on the Depo shot since August (it just ran out this past week and we're looking into other forms of birth control). I had my period a few weeks ago, and it lasted for 2 weeks. But, really, that doesn't mean anything in my family, as my cousin had her period throughout her 2nd and 3rd pregnancies, and my mom had a period when she was pregnant with me (her third).

I have 3 kids already. I REALLY don't want to be pregnant right now. This is freaking me out like you wouldn't believe. This feels so much like baby kicks, it's driving me insane! I felt all my kids moving VERY early (as in, you probably wouldn't believe me if I told you early).

I'm going to school full time. I don't want to be pregnant. That's why I went on Depo Provera, even though I'm not comfortable with hormonal birth control (I'm even more uncomfortable getting pregnant at this time).

I can't be pregnant. I can't have another baby right now. If I am pregnant, I'll have the baby, there's no doubt in my mind about that... BUT I DON'T WANT TO BE PREGNANT!!! I DON'T WANT TO HAVE ANOTHER BABY!!! I'll be VERY upset if I am. We can't afford another kid.

DH's getting a pregnancy test right now. I'm going to take it as soon as he gets in the door. I really want it to be









So, I guess I don't want a "take a test" type responses... I want explainations as to what these muscle spasms that feel like baby kicks could be! It's not gas. I'm not constipated. It's been going on for a few weeks, but it's more intense today. I can feel it from the outside like little kicks. It's going crazy as I'm typing this. I don't want to be pregnant, so it shouldn't be a wish-induced pregnancy symptom. I'm not having any other symptoms of pregnancy, though. My youngest son, who I keep trying to nurse has been on a nursing strike since end of October, early November, though. He nurses maybe once a week if I'm lucky, now, and only when he's half asleep. I had the flu a couple weeks back, but no morning sickness.

Anyways, can anybody help me come up with possible causes for this, besides pregnancy?

Edited to add: the spasms are not painful at all. I'm not cramping up with them.


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Oh Journey.........

I'm wracking my brain........
Its possible that your body is just finally doing some busy work from the lack of nursing thats been going on lately. That always affects that area.

It also could be what you are saying....genuine muscle spasms because of a lack of a vitamin or something. Our bodies do weird things to tell us that kind of stuff.

I'm sorry youre so stressed. I can understand.








and -negative- vibes to you.....


----------



## Bladestar5 (Jan 5, 2003)

I had them after ds was born and still have them...I am on aim with you right now LOL


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I've had lots of feelings like that when not pg, which it was hard for me to say for sure when I started feeling this baby move. I still have some movements that are way too off to be baby yet (too high) but it feels like baby kicks.

Good luck on your test!! I hope you pass!







(Sorry, I had to try a bit of humor, but I know it's not funny.)


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Health and Healing....


----------



## Journey (Jun 12, 2002)




----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Congrats!

I have had those too, just not continuously like it sounds like you are having.


----------



## HomeBirthMommy (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm glad you got the response you wanted. I've also had those phantom baby kicks. That's weird, huh? I wonder if maybe we have them all along, but after growing a baby we become more sensitive to them?







:
I have a friend who had a baby after not knowing she was pregnant (BTW-I really do believe that she did NOT know). I had trouble believing at first b/c I thought "how did she not feel him moving around", but maybe she had always felt those whatever-we-are feelings and mistook the baby for those feelings.







:


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

Just a phantom baby.







You'd be at least 11-12 weeks before you felt quickening anyway, you'd probably know by then. I get lots of phantom baby kicks. I like it, it's my next baby in spirit form reminding me to love it before it is even conceived.


----------

